# Idolomantis diabolica & Blepharopsis mendica



## carlitus (Dec 2, 2007)

My male of Blepharopsis and my Female of Idolomantis macro photos :lol: 

one of my Idolomantis diabolica ,L7 female












And My adult male of blepharopsis











regards ^^


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 2, 2007)

what macro photots? :lol:


----------



## carlitus (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry :lol: see again


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 2, 2007)

How are you keeping them? What conditions i want mine to turn that color!


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 2, 2007)

blepharopsis..what is this..i want a pair..where can i buy an ooth?looks amazing buddie,,.great pics!


----------



## carlitus (Dec 2, 2007)

the conditions are.. 30/40% humidity and 30/35 degrees....  I have 6 blepharopsis of this colour.

regards ^^


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 2, 2007)

dam your pics are great..what rig u using..SLR?


----------



## carlitus (Dec 2, 2007)

I make the photos whith my camera, Olympus 330-D, 14-45 mm adn extension tube Ex-25.

but macro junkie, i dont understand really your post :lol: 

Im from spain, and my english is horrible


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 2, 2007)

carlitus said:


> I make the photos whith my camera, Olympus 330-D, 14-45 mm adn extension tube Ex-25.but macro junkie, i dont understand really your post :lol:
> 
> Im from spain, and my english is horrible


it ment - what camara are u using?is it an SLR?..u have answered my Q..  thanks.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 2, 2007)

how are u keeping the idolomantis ?


----------



## carlitus (Dec 2, 2007)

I have 4 Idolomantis L7 female.L7 male, Subadult male and suabadult female.

The conditions: 80% hymidity and 30 degress  

Only eat flies blue bottle, I think that crickets are badly for Idolomantis.

regards.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 2, 2007)

carlitus said:


> I have 4 Idolomantis L7 female.L7 male, Subadult male and suabadult female.The conditions: 80% hymidity and 30 degress
> 
> Only eat flies blue bottle, I think that crickets are badly for Idolomantis.
> 
> regards.


do u use heat lamp?


----------



## carlitus (Dec 2, 2007)

yes I do.

Regards


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 3, 2007)

Ive been hunting down Blepharopsis mendica for ages now but with no luck


----------



## joossa (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice pics Carlitus! Your mantis look very robust and healthy.

In my opinion, B. mendica is a great species prior to trying idolomantis.


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 3, 2007)

A pity you do not rear them anymore - man, I have my eyes on this one.


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok i'm trying to firgure out the conditions of good coloring


----------

